# Big skyline for a city of less than 400,000?



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Minneapolis has a population of only 382,618. These are some photos of the skyline:









.








.









And that was only downtown. another area with a skyline is the Cedar -Riverside district:









Please tell me if you would consider this a big, medium, or small skyline relative to the city's size.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

I'd consider that to be a huge skyline for only 400,000 people.


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

minneapolis-uptown said:


> Minneapolis has a population of only 382,618. These are some photos of the skyline:
> 
> 
> Please tell me if you would consider this a big, medium, or small skyline relative to the city's size.


It's kind of bending the truth to say that Minneapolis is *only* a city of 382,618, when the entire Twin Cities metropolitan area is somewhere in the range of 2-3.5 million people. I would think that by city of <400,000 people, we are talking about a city that really does have less than 400,000 people (i.e., the city + its suburbs). 

I think that for a city with less than 400,000 people, that Benidorm in Spain has one of the biggest skylines. For a town of only ~30,000 people, it has a loooot of tall buildings.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

For me, it's a small/mid-size skyline for a *3,5 million people* metropolis.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I think its an impressive skyline for its size still, and I like the look of it too.


Benidorm in Spain though takes the biscuit, for 30,000:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Yeah, but that city welcome like 2,000,000 people in the summer, maybe more. Let's think in one "normal" city. Brazilian cities are far more dense. Example:

Londrina (500,000 city proper; 760,000 metro area):

1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


8.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Teymani said:


> It's kind of bending the truth to say that Minneapolis is *only* a city of 382,618, when the entire Twin Cities metropolitan area is somewhere in the range of 2-3.5 million people. I would think that by city of <400,000 people, we are talking about a city that really does have less than 400,000 people (i.e., the city + its suburbs).
> 
> I think that for a city with less than 400,000 people, that Benidorm in Spain has one of the biggest skylines. For a town of only ~30,000 people, it has a loooot of tall buildings.


If you include the whole metro area i guess you also have to include the St Paul Skyline though, which isn't much, but it still adds more:


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree with Yuri S Andrade.

resort cities don't count


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Yeah, we cannot forget the St. Paul skyline. So, correcting my first post:

"For me, it's _two_ small/mid-size skyline for a 3,5 million people metropolis".


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> Yeah, but that city welcome like 2,000,000 people in the summer, maybe more. Let's think in one "normal" city. Brazilian cities are far more dense. Example:
> 
> Londrina (500,000 city proper; 760,000 metro area):


2 million people in Benidorm in summer? that would be funny XD, but unfortunately, the official population is 70,000, and some people say it can reach 500,000 in summer, but I think they exagerate, that must be only one week in the year, more pics:
Height of 10 tallest buildings:
200
186
158
148
140
135	
124	
120	
116	
110	
And there are about 150 buildings over 20 floors
source:http://dev.ctbuh.org/Portals/0/Tallest/CTBUH_TallestSpain.pdf


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Buildings over 100 metres in Benidorm (27), purple color means under construction


----------



## Fakroef (Mar 9, 2007)

Benidorn is trully dense!
but come on, are you going to tell me that all this buildings is for 70k people? heh...
this is a city with capacity of hosting 1 million tourists at least every year.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Lisbon have 500,000 and 2.6M in metropolitan area and the highest building have 120m :lol:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

It's funny. Usually people argues about which city is bigger, here - the opposite. 

But I have never understand how it's possible with all these Brazilian skylines. How can such a comparatively small city like Londrina have so huuge skyline that looks as big as the largest skylines of this world. Aren't there any other type of buidlings there and virtually all people live in these highrises? Or are the official population stats wrong and actually there lives much more people? Or are there very wealthy people who like "to collect" flats and so they have some 3-4 flats to each inhabitant? Please, enlighten me!


----------



## Fakroef (Mar 9, 2007)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> It's funny. Usually people argues about which city is bigger, here - the opposite.
> 
> But I have never understand how it's possible with all these Brazilian skylines. How can such a comparatively small city like Londrina have so huuge skyline that looks as big as the largest skylines of this world. Aren't there any other type of buidlings there and virtually all people live in these highrises? Or are the official population stats wrong and actually there lives much more people? Or are there very wealthy people who like "to collect" flats and so they have some 3-4 flats to each inhabitant? Please, enlighten me!


Its because most of the middle class in brazil live in high-rise buildings, different from the rest of the world with the residential suburbs


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Fakroef said:


> Benidorn is trully dense!
> but come on, are you going to tell me that all this buildings is for 70k people? heh...
> this is a city with capacity of hosting 1 million tourists at least every year.


The town hall receives funds from 70k people only, beacuse that is the population, the "constant" population along the year counting tourists is aroun 100k, and they say the peak is 500k in August, but there's no way to count them, I think that's the max capacity of the city and never reaches 500k really, Have a better look at the pictures, the city has many high-rises but it is very small, about 15 km2, and the complete area counting not built places is 36km2, it's impossible to fit 1 million people there, that would be a density of about 67k/km2


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice skylines, nice discussions.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Kato (Feb 1, 2006)

Fakroef said:


> Its because most of the middle class in brazil live in high-rise buildings, different from the rest of the world with the residential suburbs


Most of the middle class in brazil live in high-rise buildings?!
No way! hno: Most of the middle class in Brazil live in houses. Not in high-rise bildings. Just a small part of middle and high classes people live in buildings.


----------



## nicholbam (Mar 8, 2009)

While I agree that the Minneapolis CBD should be judged on the basis of the size of the entire metro area, I do think it's a VERY impressive skyline, and quite attractive as well.

And I think when comparing it to Londrina and Benidorm, one needs to consider not only how WIDE the skyline is, but how TALL as well. Minneapolis has a fair number of buildings with 50-60 stories approaching 200 meters, whereas some of the "oh my gosh" skylines in newer cities contain enormous numbers of 15-25 story buildings (partly because it's become generally recognized these days that super tall buildings are usually not very economical.). Even Sao Paulo, I think, only has one building over 50 stories. 

And, like I said, I think Minneapolis is attractive. There's a wide variety of skyscrapers, and overall it gives it a super cool look.


----------

